# "Small Frequent Meals" = what does that mean to you?



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

I need help in defining what is a "small frequent meal". What does that mean for you? How often a day do you eat? How much volume do you eat at one time? I really need the volume amount because that is what trips me up.I never wait until I am hungry because either I am not or by then, I am so hungry, I need ALOT of food to fill me and this triggers my IBS. I like to eat 3 times a day because it is more convenient for work and such, but I then stuff myself and get sick. Any ideas? PS I have seen nutritionists and they seem to suggest really large portions (i.e., 1 apple, 2 cups of veggies, 4 oz protein, 1 cup grains, etc.)that trigger my IBS! I heard the stomach can only hold 2 cups of food at a time. Help?meesh


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually small frequent is along the lines of half of what you normally eat at a meal twice as often.So 5-6 times a day with small protions (so 1 cup veggies 2 oz protiens, etc).Everyone's volume problem can be different, so you might need to experiment (your volume might be 1 cup total, someone else might be more) Taking an antispasmodic or drinking some peppermint tea 20-30 minutes before a meal can sometimes help slow down the post-eating reaction.Try saving half of your normal lunch (or 1/3 of it) for your afternoon snack. Same sort of thing with breakfast. Either of each item, or just save some of the items for later).K.


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

Well I am a meter reader and am in my truck all day so I graze nonstop almost through the whole day. A banana, some carrots, some pretzels or soy nuts, etc. But you know I still am bloated and gassy as soon as afternoon rolls around. On the other hand waiting until I am actually hungry makes it worse- if I get really hungry I know no matter what I eat I will feel awful and have much worse painful bloating. So I have some toast or something about 4:00 and still eat dinner at dinnertime. Otherwise it is difficult to coordinate your eating with your spouse. In other words I don't worry about 'spoiling my dinner' I eat when I feel I should and with my husband at dinner too. I hope this makes sense. Also few jobs would make snacking impossible through the day and although it doesn't cure me I do recommend grazing. For horses the worst thing is to make them only eat twice a day when their digestive tract is set up to graze all day and I think we are like that too.


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

Thank you for sharing! I waited over 8 hours on SAT because at a festival and in the heat and my intestines cramped up very badly. Today I tried splitting the fruits out of my meals and felt better. I too have the afternoon bloat up that makes it harder to eat and not feel sick in the evening. Ugh! I like the horse analogy! meesh


----------



## chihuahua_girl (Mar 16, 2004)

I eat 6 times a day. I try to have about 200-250 cals a meal, with the exception of dinner where I eat a little more. It seems to help me not get too hungary or fill up my tummy too much.


----------



## ibsgirl2005 (Feb 24, 2004)

I started eating about half of what I was usually eating. I was hungry all the time at first but now I found I get full faster. One of my main problems was I would eat as much as I could at one time. I would always get sick. Now I just eat until I start to fill full and I stop eating. You'll find you will fill hungry all the time at first but that will stop. Eating smaller meals helps your body digest easier so you won't have as much stomach pain. Good Luck.


----------

